# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  На конкурсе небоскребов зарегистрирован «ноев ковчег»

## Irina

АФИНЫ, 17 июня. На ежегодном конкурсе небоскребов eVolo был зарегистрирован проект Андре Саркума. Как передает портал InFuture, это здание представляет собой смесь самостоятельного небоскреба и плавучего острова.

Используя различные экологически чистые технологии, такие как волны, ветер и солнечную энергию, небоскреб производит электроэнергию. Для выращивания продуктов питания применяются аквакультуры и методы гидропоники.

Крыша структуры, расположенная над водой, имеет небольшой лес, в то время как более низкие уровни включают жилые и офисные помещения. Для того, чтобы находиться в вертикальном положении, структура использует специальную систему балластов на манер щупалец кальмара, которые производят кинетическую энергию.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

